# Smokin-It 3 Electric



## npgolfer (Nov 26, 2019)

Anyone have experience with one of these? I have seven smokers, not including (2) dead MB digital's. I grew tired of my MB's shutting off intermittently so after a few nights of researching on the net I decided to go for it and order a Smokin-It 3

 I've read that you only need a few ounces of wood chunks for a pork butt or a brisket, is this true? 

I smoke at least three weekends a month and am undecided as to what the first batch will be... Probably a couple packer briskets.

Looking forward to your thoughts, comments and feedback.


----------



## azbohunter (Nov 26, 2019)

I have a MB with mailbox mod and PID and got tired of all the hassle. I found a used #3 a couple years ago for what I thought was a bargain and bought it. 
The small amount of wood required is fact. 
I love it for smoking salmon and chicken, and pork, I have not had perfect results with beef. I have done a couple chuck roast for burnt ends and it was dry. That could be my meat or my timing and not the smoker. I think you will love it.
Go to the Smokin-it Forum and you will get a lot more help than here. 
"However" this site has great folks and is my go to for recipes and advice!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 26, 2019)

npgolfer said:


> Anyone have experience with one of these? I have seven smokers, not including (2) dead MB digital's. I grew tired of my MB's shutting off intermittently so after a few nights of researching on the net I decided to go for it and order a Smokin-It 3
> 
> I've read that you only need a few ounces of wood chunks for a pork butt or a brisket, is this true?
> 
> ...



Hi there and welcome!

I do not have a Smokin-It but if I had to buy an electric smoker it would be the Smoking-IT 3D due to the pid controller and it's the right size for me.

If you ever want to get those broke down MES smokers back into comission with PID controllers let me know and I am positive we can get you going on the simple rewire to work with a PID.  Doing the rewire and replacing the faulty wire connectors that Masterbuilt uses and pairing up with a PID controller makes the MES it a 10x better smoker than what it ever was AND you can keep it running through anything short of a tornado lol.

Best of luck with the Smokin-It :)


----------



## S-met (Nov 26, 2019)

I've got its cousin, a used cookshack for a steal! No joke, just a couple of oz will do you. I'm still learning the ins&outs but got loads of info from the cookshack forum. I'd imagine smokin-it has their own form with some great help.

No smoke ring though. Kinda strange. If you need the ring, add a piece of lump charcoal.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 27, 2019)

Smoke Ring is like Lipstick on a Gilt. Might be a pretty color but it don't make Her Taste any better!...JJ


----------



## poacherjoe (Nov 27, 2019)

I recently picked up a SmokinTex 1460. I have cooked pork butt and Summer sausage so far with no complaints. Most recipe's call for 2 oz of wood. No pellet tube is needed for extra smoke. Going to cook a turkey in it Thursday. Good reviews on it and Cookshack vs MB.  You will like it and your Wife will notice the lack of attention ;)


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 27, 2019)

I've had a #3 for 2.5 years now and have regulated my MES with mailbox to cheese smoking only.  I usually use 3-6 oz of wood, never more.  Mostly I use apple or cherry wood, once in a while I'll add a little hickory.  Straight Alder for salmon.  Mesquite is to harsh for me unless I use 1 oz.  I also made some trays out of aluminum flashing to keep wood from combusting.
Here's my smoke today, a dry brined turkey breast.
And no, I don't mind the #3 being analog only. Don't feel any need to go to PID.


----------



## npgolfer (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks for the responses! My new toy arrives in a couple days, I'll update after I use if next weekend.


----------



## old sarge (Dec 2, 2019)

I have the 3D. Great unit. Never any problems.  Very solid.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 2, 2019)

*Use the coupon code  - CM201910% today for 10% off at Smokin-it.  
I just ordered a #1 to take camping, my #3 is to big to haul around.*


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 3, 2019)

Sale is over.
My #1 should arrive beginning of next week if Fedex can make it across the divide.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 3, 2019)

I bought a used #1 a while back for $80. It's nice for when I have something small to cook, like a roast or a chicken, and I don't want to fire up anything larger. I guess I have wood that might be too dry, so I cover it about halfway in foil to keep it from combusting.


----------



## tomd8 (Dec 7, 2019)

I have an SI #3 and absolutely love it.  What's not to love:  all stainless, well insulated, built like a tank, smart design, great customer service and plenty of room in the #3 for an uncut rack of St Louis ribs.  Best of luck with your smoker......Great choice.


----------

